# How to dissuade unwanted visiting goats?



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a neighbor who will not act responsibly and keep her goats fenced. They are constantly on my property eating everything in sight. Is there any way to scare them off or make my place less inviting? This is not a neighbor I want to tangle with. My property is hidden from the road and I might just come home and find it burned down, my animals let loose etc. Animal control don't seem to care so I'm looking for a solution that is both reasonable to myself and the goats. It's not their fault their owner acts this way. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Electric fencing? It's not super expensive to put up or to keep charged. I know there are plants that deer won't eat, but I'm not sure if they also deter goats or not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There's the solution of S S S.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

my goats are very scared of things that go pop ie guns, firecrackers, busted baloons , 
pan lids banging together etc


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The other option is to fence your place well enough to keep those critters out.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Motion activated sprinklers.
Amazon.com: Contech CRO101 Scarecrow Motion Activated Sprinkler: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Good for all manner of critters, and funny as all get out as well.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

The problem with "scaring" them away is that goats desensitize pretty quick and they'll be back. Fence in your property, or fence in the things you don't want neighbor's goats to eat, because trust me, anything a goat will eat, deer will eat, so if you have goat problems, you'll have deer problems too.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

houndlover said:


> The problem with "scaring" them away is that goats desensitize pretty quick and they'll be back. Fence in your property, or fence in the things you don't want neighbor's goats to eat, because trust me, anything a goat will eat, deer will eat, so if you have goat problems, you'll have deer problems too.


Best final solution, best advice.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

They don't get desensitized to those motion activated sprinklers. We used one to keep the goats away from the satellite wires all summer (don't we sound like ********?). Worked great and yes, entertaining!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Unfortunately I have way too much property to fence it in and it would require an electric gate set up for us to get onto the property since they gain access up the driveway. I have scarecrow activated sprinklers but with freezing weather already here that isn't an option at the min. Houndlover, I have been lucky and have had very few deer on this land in ten years or so. These critters just walk down their owners driveway and right up mine. We are senior citizens and my husband has had a stroke so we are hoping to find and inexpensive , low work, even if temporary solution.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Have you talked to the neighbor yet? In a nice, neighborly way, just explain the problem and ask for help. Most people have a hard time refusing a request for assistance, but if he is nothing but jerk, at least you'll know where you stand and can adjust your further actions accordingly. 

Just promise yourself before you get started that no matter how awful he might be to you, you walk away making nice nice. There is no upside in yelling back or telling him you'll take some further action. If at that point Animal Control wouldn't help, you might have to go to SSS. 

You might also try Animal control and ask for a supervisor if you aren't getting assistance. Beyond that, there is some elected official in your community that oversees your city or county Animal Control. Ask that person for help and explain your family situation and i would be surprised they wouldn't want to assist.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

When our current neighbors moved in, they promptly bought goats, that promptly showed up in my garden and orchard area. I helped them get them back home, and told them to please, please make sure they did not get back in my orchard. To my surprise, they didn't. They got right to work on fencing, and those goats never showed back up over here.

That's the best case scenario. If the neighbor is not reasonable and you are not able to fence, I don't know what the solution is. 

If you've already talked to the neighbor, I'd call the sheriff. Every time they come over. Whether he wants to help or not.


----------

